# On the River



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Part of my job entails taking frequent training sessions on the rescue boat to keep up skill levels. On occasion I take the camera with me, just in case I get a chance to capture something interesting. The following pics were taken on the Clyde near Glasgow. Now I apologise in advance because the pics you're about to see were taken on an overcast day, on a flat bottomed boat, and some of them at speed. Add my normal camera shake and also an attempt to get in tight and you can see I was struggleing. All were taken on auto setting as I had no chance really to fiddle about with manual settings.

Excuses complete.

We were sitting having a quiet discussion when a sea plane fired up it's engine and in less that a minute was heading for the open river. Just enough time to pull the camera from my bag. We fired up the Quattro  sorry, outboard and followed out behind. It has its own safety boat which heads down the river in advance to make sure its path is clear. Also some of you may remember the recent launch of HMS Dauntless. I've thrown in a few pics of her and her sister ship Defender which is well under way. So without any further comment here's some of the better pics.

Heading out past the Glenlee







With its look out boat







Down towards Defender- and support vessel is off







Defender














Dauntless in B&W














The revs pick up







and shes gone







Time to have a look round before heading home







I wish I could have got close enough to photograph her leaving the water but we didn't have the speed to keep up and vibration meant long lenses were out of the question. The pics I did get are too blured to bother with

.....anyway, I hope you enjoyed what I got:wave:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Good work there :thumb:


----------



## Bell_130 (Feb 20, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Defender


You must've been right outside my flat when you took that one! :wave:

Crackin shots, i know how hard it is to shoot from the water, especially from an FRB. All mine taken on the Clyde have failed miserably!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

spitfire said:


>


Very cool (frigate?) :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

buckas said:


> Very cool (frigate?) :thumb:


Type 45 Destroyer:thumb: http://www.royalnavy.mod.uk/operati...ir-defence-destroyer-(type-45)/hms-dauntless/


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Bell_130 said:


> You must've been right outside my flat when you took that one! :wave:
> 
> Crackin shots, i know how hard it is to shoot from the water, especially from an FRB. All mine taken on the Clyde have failed miserably!


I'll give you a wave the next time I'm out. :wave: It must be interesting watching the ships progress.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I managed to dig out a couple of half decent pics to complete the sequence.















Another of HMS DAUNTLESS​







....and high speed manouvers  great fun


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Quality mate! :thumb:

Hand held....on a boat? :doublesho 


Maxtor.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Maxtor said:


> Quality mate! :thumb:
> 
> Hand held....on a boat? :doublesho
> 
> Maxtor.


More luck than anything else. Some worked, some didn't, and quite a bit of sharpening.  Some sun may have given me better contrast and speeds.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

what do you do


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

andyboygsi said:


> what do you do


Firefighter Andy


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

ahh rite cool. i didnt know that. saw a fire at greggs the other day, food was half price the next haha


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

andyboygsi said:


> ahh rite cool. i didnt know that. saw a fire at greggs the other day, food was half price the next haha


Attended a fire in Greggs years ago in the middle of the night. One of the workers brought out large trays of cakes for us. Not much work got done after that:lol:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

funnily enough i had a sneaky feeling thats the only reason they turned up, rumour has it there response time was less than a minute


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

half of the local police stations turned up aswell after reports of doughnuts being mistreated


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

andyboygsi said:


> half of the local police stations turned up aswell after reports of doughnuts being mistreated


:lol:They wanted in on the act apparently


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Not seen any of your pictures lately Andy ????


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

sweet pics


----------



## cjm (Mar 4, 2009)

lovely pics, i took a trip on the seaplane a couple of years ago but only got a few decent pics as i was felling sick, i lost most of them when my computer crashed recently  may still have a couple kicking about if i find any i'll post them 

colin


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Firefighter..............and the rib is still floating!! 

Are you taking part in the exercise on Monday?

Here's my take off last year from on board the Cessna 208.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

P.S. the green one is a new ship belonging to Arklow Shipping and registered at their original home port of Wicklow, ARKLOW FLAIR arrived from Belfast, and is seen loading scrap metal at Diesel Wharf, thus known as it was formerly the berth for Barclay Curle's engine works. ARKLOW FLAIR was built in Spain by Astilleros de Murueta and delivered in May 2007. With an overall length of 89.95 metres, she is 4,500 tonnes deadweight, and has a gross tonnage of 2,998 tons. An MaK main engine gives her a service speed of 11.5 knots.

Pass me my coat.....................:tumbleweed:


----------



## cjm (Mar 4, 2009)

found some




























bugger thats all i have left


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

great pics


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

That first pic's a cracker:thumb::thumb::thumb:


Dougster! You need to get out more


----------

